# red tegu for adoption in new york.



## ZEKE (Feb 17, 2009)

i just saw this and thought some of you might be interested in it.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.repticzone.com/forums/Tegus/messages/1954234.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.repticzone.com/forums/Tegus/ ... 54234.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## alewis0890 (Feb 17, 2009)

I wish i was close, id take it before the ad was posted lol.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 17, 2009)

I am close but we're really tight on space. It looks rather small for 6 year old, not much more than 3 feet, eating mashed potatoes??!!


----------



## BOOZER (Feb 17, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> I am close but we're really tight on space. It looks rather small for 6 year old, not much more than 3 feet, eating mashed potatoes??!!


well he did say turkey as well! all we need now is stuffing and cranberry sauce


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 17, 2009)

lol! yeah i was wondering about the mashed potatoes too. i wonder if there was gravy. yumm.


----------



## Beasty (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep! If you go to agamainternational.com , Bert put up pix of hatchlings eating potatoes. They are omnivores after all.


----------



## Filphfio (Feb 18, 2009)

Im not tight on space! and I live in Westchester! wish me luck! I like her colors there real bright!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 18, 2009)

Good luck  If you end up getting it post a few new pics


----------



## Filphfio (Feb 19, 2009)

no response yet!


----------

